# New Tarmac SL4 owner



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

I want to say Hello to all the Specialized owners here in the forum. I have placed my order for a 2012 Tarmac SL4 Red last Friday. The owner of the LBS tells me that it has shipped already and should arrive in the store tomorrow or Thursday. Looking forward to putting the Giant TCR aside for awhile during the courtship with my SL4. Will be posting up some pics and details of the build as they become available. :thumbsup:


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

*2012 Tarmac SL4*

Well it is finally done. The bike is fully built and ready to go. 2012 Specialized Tarmac SL4 size 58. Sram Red components, Romin saddle, speedplay light action stainless pedals with S-works bottle cages and Garmin 800. Bike weighs in at 14.8 lbs ready to ride. Looking forward to this weekends journey:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Right,I ve just got my limited edition 1 piece only McLaren Venge with Di2 solar fueled and wireless technology. Solar panels are sunk in the frame.From order to delivery took only 3 days and the delivery guy was Mike Sinyard himself :thumbsup:

Bottom line : pics or did not happen.


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

I am getting the feeling there is some disbelief to my weight claim. The bike (58cm) with Sram Red, S works carbon crank, Romin 143 saddle, S works 20g each bottle cages (no bottles) and speedplay light action stainless pedals has indeed scaled at 14lbs 13ozs. I appologize for confusion as I added the Garmin 800 after the scale reading. Is there a chance the Park scale is off.... I didn't check to see if it was calibrated but, I assume it reads correctly. I will ask the LBS to verify the weight again for photographic documentation.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

mmorales said:


> I am getting the feeling there is some disbelief to my weight claim. The bike (58cm) with Sram Red, S works carbon crank, Romin 143 saddle, S works 20g each bottle cages (no bottles) and speedplay light action stainless pedals has indeed scaled at 14lbs 13ozs. I appologize for confusion as I added the Garmin 800 after the scale reading. Is there a chance the Park scale is off.... I didn't check to see if it was calibrated but, I assume it reads correctly. I will ask the LBS to verify the weight again for photographic documentation.


I don't doubt your bikes weight at all! I just wanted to see some pics of it because I love looking at nice bikes, especially nice Tarmacs! I dont need to see a pic of the bike on the scale, just the bike itself will do!


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

why does it keep saying uploading file failed?? Trying to post photos and it will not let me:mad2:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mmorales said:


> why does it keep saying uploading file failed?? Trying to post photos and it will not let me:mad2:


You probably don't have enough posts to upload pics - or the file size is exceeded.


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

Hope this works


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

There she is after the final fit and ready to go. Quick ride yesterday to ensure smooth operation and sure enough, smooth as glass. The weight difference from the old Giant and the increased stiffness is noticed straight away. The Sram Red is razor sharp and this bike accelerates like nothing else I've riden in the past. Very happy so far. I have new carbon spider and chainrings on order to convert to a compact for those hilly rides. I am also trying to find a light weight wheel set to shed some more weight. Looks like tubular is the way to go but, I am concerned about the whole glueing and flat repair that goes along with Tubular tires. We will see.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

A question if you don't mind...With a lot of steerer tube still there, why didn't you go with a SL3 Roubaix vs a Tarmac SL4? Was this the fitter's advice to go with a SL4?
I ask because I fit more to a Roubaix compared to a shorter head tube of the Tarmac.

Nice bike btw.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2010)

.... this steerertube configuration is dangerous!!!!! Specialized recomends max. 40 mm spacers.... Exceeding this limit can compromise the strength of the steerer tube:

http://service.specialized.com/coll...Fork---Carbon-Road-Fork-Instruction-Guide.pdf


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> .... this steerertube configuration is dangerous!!!!! Specialized recomends max. 40 mm spacers.... Exceeding this limit can compromise the strength of the steerer tube:
> 
> http://service.specialized.com/coll...Fork---Carbon-Road-Fork-Instruction-Guide.pdf


I agree, and by the looks of the seat post, I'm thinking the minimum insertion line is exposed.

Judging by the overall setup, I'd say that bike is incorrectly sized for you, OP.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

mmorales said:


> I have new carbon spider and chainrings on order to convert to a compact for those hilly rides.


Um, where exactly did you order the compact carbon spider?? Many of us here have been looking for them lately with no luck.


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

The SL carbon road spider available in compact and standard is a dealer only item so I am told by my LBS. As far as minimum insertion line being visible on the seat post, that is a negative. The line is not exposed. The steerer tube has been cut down to allow for the maximum 40mm shim stack. Conversations took place between the LBS and engineers at Specialized over the previous height of the steerer tube, as this was a concern of mine.


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

carbon road spider with Aluminum bolts for compact and standard are in the following link


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

Specialized Bicycle Components : S-WORKS SL CARBON ROAD SPIDER


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mmorales said:


> The SL carbon road spider available in compact and standard is a dealer only item so I am told by my LBS. *As far as minimum insertion line being visible on the seat post, that is a negative. The line is not exposed. The steerer tube has been cut down to allow for the maximum 40mm shim stack*. Conversations took place between the LBS and engineers at Specialized over the previous height of the steerer tube, as this was a concern of mine.


That's good news re: the seat posts minimum insertion line and pics can deceive, but it looks to me like there's more than 40mm's of spacers being used. You might want to check that.

EDIT: _Unless_ you mean that since the pic was taken the steerer tube has been cut down. That would be good news as well.


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

yes the steerer tube has been cut down after the photo was taken. Hope the info on the spider helps you out. I believe they have a satin and gloss finish as well.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Glad you got your steerer tube length straightened out. It's a beautiful bike. Enjoy!


----------

